# Polaris side wings



## tnapp (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey y'all, Ive been plowing driveways in my development wit hmy 2001 Sportsman 500 with a 60' Glacier (I believe) plow. Its an older plow because it mounts under the foot boards and I noticed the newer ones mount up front more. I was wondering if there are cheap bolt on side wings for these plows. Im looking for a wing for the drivers left side of the plow to reduce spil over. I'm sorry if this is already posted, by the way. 
Thanks!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yes most of the major plows brands you can get wings for.

I would talk to your dealer as most likely they have one in stock on the shelf they can sell ya. 

or Ebay is your friend.

ok I just did a quick search of the polaris online site and there was nothing there that about wing's.

good luck

sorry I'm not much help though you could get a wing for a Moose or Cycle country plow and just make one of those fit onto your plow.


----------



## tnapp (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok thank you, I'll talk to my dad about maybe fabricating some or search something that will work down.


----------

